# Vicodin and Tramadol both Irritate my stomach ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Have any of you here, had problems with Side Effects from pain meds such as Vicodin, and Tramadol/Ultram......??Last night my stomach bothered me terribly,felt like acid in my throat also, and my heart was beating rapidly, plus constipated, and itching......I dont' think I can take these meds, they seem to irritate my ibs and gerd, anyone else ??


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

tramadol made my tummy worse, doc told me to come off them


----------

